
ByDesign Upgrade Means SAP is Serious About SaaS - abennett
http://www.itworld.com/software/108442/sap-software-a-service-erp-take-it-seriously
======
dudester
Seems to me that when SAP embraces Software as a Service, it shows how
inevitable SaaS is.

